# Gordon's Pepsi 24 NASCAR



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Well we're having another 1/43rd proxy race, this one is NASCAR themed. We drew numbers to see what driver's car we had to make. I got #24. I already had Gordon's regular car and i wanted to make something new rather than just use what I had, so I decided to do his Pepsi 24 car. It is on an Artin 1/43rd chassis with an upgraded motor and better traction magnets. 

Here it is:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Looks good! Like Always!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nice! Keep thinking about an upgrade in scale everytime I see one of these or those custom 1/32s that people show off. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks.

That's an Artin toy 1/43rd, that cost me about $9 including decals.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> That's an Artin toy 1/43rd, that cost me about $9 including decals.


Do you own any of the Life-Like 1/43rd cars? I have never seen so much as one picture!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I have a pair, they are terrible.

I'll post a picture tonight or tomorrow night. Unless I can find a picture somewhere.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

m03,
Are the decals from Pattos'? rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

roadrner said:


> m03,
> Are the decals from Pattos'? rr



Yes they are.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I didn't get a chance to post the pic of the LL 1/43rds. Maybe tonight.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Here's the picture of the LifeLike 1/43rd Monte Carlo. To me it looks like the doors are too high and the roof is squashed.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Yuk.
Do the all come like that or are some painted up? They always look fantastic in the box art!

What is the chassis like?


dw


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I cones with deacls to put on. The box art is completely different. The box art on this set looks great. As far as chassis go; wheels are out of round, axles are bent. I can get them to run pretty good, but its a pain.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> I cones with deacls to put on. The box art is completely different. The box art on this set looks great. As far as chassis go; wheels are out of round, axles are bent. I can get them to run pretty good, but its a pain.


I guess the layout is similar to Artin? In fact I doubt that it is a LL chassis, probably made for them elsewhere...


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Probably.

The Artin chassis are nice and straight, with straight axles and pretty good running motors, and the tirea are very good, after truing.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

What is the best chassis to go for, the Go! ?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

If you like magnet cars I woud say so. If you like to drift like you can with t-jets then Artin is the way to go. Go!!! takes 13-15 volts to run decently and Artin will run good on 7-9 volts.

Many of us 1/43rders are now building our own chassis.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

A great choice for the scheme!

Those dupont colours were getting somewhat long-in-the-tooth, anyway.

As usual, Mike a super job all-around! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



Cheers..


----------

